# Jalapenio cornbread



## hell fire grill (Feb 10, 2009)

I made this corn bread using Keri C's recipe. The only thing I done differently was to add a sliced up jalapenio and substituted 1/2 a cup of milk with 1/2 a cup of honey.


1 1/2 cups yellow corn meal
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 cupscold milk
1/3 cup vegetable oil
2 large eggs

1. Preheat oven to 375*. Place large cast iron skillet or 3 cast iron cornstick pans. When pans are hot, put a bit of Crisco in the bottom of each mold, or about 2 Tbsp in skillet, back into oven while mixing batter. 
2. In a large bowl, stir together the cornmeal, flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Set aside.
3. In another big bowl, beat together the milk, oil and eggs. 
4. Add the dry ingredients to the wet and stir until just combined.
5. Remove pans from oven, spread the melted shortening well with a pastry brush into every nook and cranny of mold.
6. Quickly pour batter into skillet and bake for 30 - 35 mins for the skillet, 20 mins or so for pans.
7. Cool a couple of minutes in the pan, then cut into wedges or remove from pans.


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice...that looks delicious.  I just found a great honey and sage cornbread recipe if you're interested.  It's a little sweet but perfect if you're in the mood for that kinda thing.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Mmmmmmm....... Looks so good Cacus!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thta sounds/looks tasty. Thanks for sharing my friend. Anything with japs is OK with me.


----------



## hell fire grill (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comps. everyone. I forgot to add this was cooked in the smoker at 350*.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dang that looks good!


----------

